# Charlie and the Chocolate Factory



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Has anyone seen this yet? If you like Tim Burton and Danny Elfman (music) and enjoyed Edward Scissorhands, go see this movie now! I loved it. Very quirky but for me, it works. Johnny Depp is also very good.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

I saw it last week with my five year old daughter at a drive-in theater in Columbus -- which I believe is the only drive-in left in the Columbus metro area. It was her first time at a drive-in. Previous to that, my last time at drive-in theater was 11 years ago. But that story involves a former college girlfriend and is more suitable for the "adult" audience in the Gold Forum. :heybaby: 

But I digress, I agree with your review Chris. Good movie, quirky, dark and Burton put his own twist on things. However, he remained faithful to the original screenplay in its storytelling and characters. Also, the sets, costuming, and lighting were just stellar in my opinion. 

I was disappointed to learn, however, that no midgets were used to play the part of the Umpa Lumpas (sp?). From what I heard, it's just the one guy, and he's merely short.  However, my daughter could have cared less. She enjoyed it and wants to see it again. I just hope it's for the movie, and not just the popcorn and candy we smuggled in.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I expected to be disappointed but ended up really enjoying the movie! 

Another good family movie is the March of the Penguins!!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Chris our opinions on movie seem to be polar. 

I personally thought Johny Depp did not work. Didn't find any likeability in him at all. 

As to the Umpa Lumpas, I also found it strange that is was the one guy shrunking down. 

I found the movie rather slow moving. The scenery was very well done and it did place the right touch for the story. I personally found it a bit slow and not enough creativity added over the first. 

On a scale of 1 to 10, I would most likely give it a 6. My 4.5 year old son enjoyed it and so did my 7 year old nephew... 

It is entertaining, but personally I would wait until DVD and get the DVD. Expecially if you have kids that would most likely want to see it multiple times.

Ohh.. I really enjoyed Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

I saw it last night with my two granddaughters. We all enjoyed it. Dark? Well, it IS a Tim Burton movie.

Did anyone else think that Willie Wonka had a LARGE resemblance to Michael Jackson?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Actually Ron I can see your point of view. This is one of those movies that you either really like or just think was so-so. I am a big fan of Tim Burton and have been waiting for a movie like this from him for a long time.  Quirky and funny but still entertaining. The great thing is that we get two of these this year. *The Corpse Bride* comes out in September. Already looking forward to that one.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Tim Burton is a hit and miss with me... I guess I can never forgive him for the lame ending in Plant of the Apes.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

At least we can rule out Charlie Ergen as playing the role.


----------



## compubit (Jun 8, 2004)

I enjoyed it - found that it followed the book a little more closely than the 1st one (except for the whole "where did Willie Wonka come from" subplot). (Really enjoyed the nutroom scene over the old one's Golden Goose Egg).

Jim


----------

